# Disabling TPMS using Vag-com??



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

So i'm getting some help from A3_yuppie this weekend with some vag-com work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But neither of us know how to use vag-com to disable TPMS.







Can anyone provide a step-to-step instruction on this?? your help will be much appreciated. thx!








Oh and i saw some other posts saying that TPMS on 08 A3s can not be turned off!? is that true?


_Modified by steven7677 at 10:13 PM 1/7/2009_


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Disabling TPMS using Vag-com?? (steven7677)*

The older tpms system relied on the abs brake sensor module to trigger the warning.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...oding

Tire Pressure Monitoring (TPMS): 
+0000000 = with Tire Pressure Monitoring (PR-7K1/7K6) 
+0016384 = without Tire Pressure Monitoring (PR-7K0) 

The new tpms systems are more sophisticated and actually use a sensor mounted underneath the air valve stem that can measure real time tire pressure and temperature. My understanding is the new coding from rosstech is currently unavailable for the new system.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Disabling TPMS using Vag-com?? (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_The older tpms system relied on the abs brake sensor module to trigger the warning.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...oding

Tire Pressure Monitoring (TPMS): 
+0000000 = with Tire Pressure Monitoring (PR-7K1/7K6) 
+0016384 = without Tire Pressure Monitoring (PR-7K0)
Would the old/new system coincide with FSI/TFSI engines? If yes, Steve, you need to figure out whether you are 2008.5 or not.

The new tpms systems are more sophisticated and actually use a sensor mounted underneath the air valve stem that can measure real time tire pressure and temperature. My understanding is the new coding from rosstech is currently unavailable for the new system.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Disabling TPMS using Vag-com?? (A3_yuppie)*

good way to tell if you have the new tpms system is if the stock wheels that came with the car have metal tire valve stems.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Disabling TPMS using Vag-com?? (audibmi)*

2008s and on DO have the newer TPMS system with actual sensors installed inside each wheels.
Nobody has the correct procedures on disabling our systems yet. I just live with the damn TPMS warning light and beep during winters until my stock titanium wheels go back on


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Disabling TPMS using Vag-com?? (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_2008s and on DO have the newer TPMS system with actual sensors installed inside each wheels.
Nobody has the correct procedures on disabling our systems yet. I just live with the damn TPMS warning light and beep during winters until my stock titanium wheels go back on









That would drive me nuts! Sorry Steve, you may be SOL.


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Disabling TPMS using Vag-com?? (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
That would drive me nuts! Sorry Steve, you may be SOL.

Damn... i guess i am SOL...








anywayz, there's gonna be a dyno day hosted by Mike at Canyon Racer this weekend. Let me know if u wanna tag along! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, Rich asked if we wanted to go up to burbank for a sunday brunch.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ yep! i let ray (gothic serpent) know about the dyno day too. will let u know what he says


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Disabling TPMS using Vag-com?? (steven7677)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steven7677* »_Damn... i guess i am SOL...









Well, let me know via e-mail if you want some other actually possible VAG-COM stuff done. The only thing I don't do is the seatbelt chime disable thing; too much liability. Presn3 asked me about it; I was going to draft a waiver and release for him to sign until I figured out he was under 21.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Put a piece of black electrical tape over the indicator.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_Put a piece of black electrical tape over the indicator.

LOL! The light is not what's bugging, it's the beeping sound that comes on every once in a while when driving and starting the car


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
LOL! The light is not what's bugging, it's the beeping sound that comes on every once in a while when driving and starting the car









Put a piece of electric tape over your ears.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Haha you WOULD say something like that, you've been too close with the E-Thug TP for too long LOL


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


----------



## userbbc (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Been trying to find a solution as well, though for different reasons. Was thinking of getting an aftermarket unit that would relay psi to a screen...or is there a way to hack into the MMI and have it display tire pressure?
Other than the above, perhaps can try keeping the sensors in the trunk or glove box and reset the PSI memory in MMI? Might be the off chance that the sensors continue transmitting regardless of their attachment to the wheel.


----------



## jasondmaguire (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (userbbc)*

WITH A ROSS-TECH VAG-COM TOOL:
LOG on to [17] - Instrument Cluster Audi A4 (8E) Instrument Cluster (8EC/8ED/8HE)
GO TO: Adaptation 
Channel 061: CAN-Databus Comfort (Installation List) 
+00512 = Tire Pressure Control (Optional) 
Subtract 512 from number given...Bam your done!!!! No more TPMS!!!
give me credit!


----------



## 4ringman (Jan 27, 2009)

Where was this information a couple months ago? My 2008 A3 was driving my nuts when I put on my winter 17" Avus wheels so I finally broke down and bought the sensors from Tirerack for around $250. The Audi dealers said that TPMS could not be turned off and my Net search was negative. THANKS. YMMV.


_Modified by 4ringman at 7:35 PM 3/29/2009_


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Someone told me a while back that he put the tire sensor in his spare tire in the trunk and bamn, no more TPMS. Not sure if this works 100%


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I recently purchase a set of BBS reps from a guy that had them on a VW Rabbit. When installed on my 10' A3 I get the TMPS sensor. I'll try messing with the PSI levels a bit but are the Rabbit and A3 sensors interchangeable?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Here's the VW procedure to reset/discover active TPMS sensors:

On a 2006 Volkswagen Jetta, the TPMS system won't reset unless the car has been parked for at least 20 minutes. The car must then be driven at 16 mph or faster for at least seven minutes for the system to reset and relearn the new pressure settings. Only then will the TPMS warning light go out.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but I recently purchase a set of BBS reps from a guy that had them on a VW Rabbit. When installed on my 10' A3 I get the TMPS sensor. I'll try messing with the PSI levels a bit but are the Rabbit and A3 sensors interchangeable?


Test fit the wheels last night and everything seemed to work great.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

mike3141 said:


> Here's the VW procedure to reset/discover active TPMS sensors:
> 
> On a 2006 Volkswagen Jetta, the TPMS system won't reset unless the car has been parked for at least 20 minutes. The car must then be driven at 16 mph or faster for at least seven minutes for the system to reset and relearn the new pressure settings. Only then will the TPMS warning light go out.


Negative on 2008 & later. As already mentioned earlier in this thread, they use a COMPLETELY different system, NOT the ABS-sensor-based one from 2006.


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

jasondmaguire said:


> WITH A ROSS-TECH VAG-COM TOOL:
> LOG on to [17] - Instrument Cluster Audi A4 (8E) Instrument Cluster (8EC/8ED/8HE)
> GO TO: Adaptation
> Channel 061: CAN-Databus Comfort (Installation List)
> ...


 I hate to bump an old thread but I need to disable TPMS on my import car. 
I can't seem to log in as a different cluster on vagcom as required here. 
Any help?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I believe that VAG-COM tweak only works with the ABS-based passive TPMS. It won't affect the sensor-based TPMS.


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

I'm about to replace my OEM tires very soon. And to prepare for a new set of summer rims I'm going to pull my sensor out of my stock wheels, throw them in a PVC container, fill it with air and toss it in the hatch. 

Problem solved!

http://www.google.com/search?q=tpms+pipe


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

jasondmaguire said:


> WITH A ROSS-TECH VAG-COM TOOL:
> LOG on to [17] - Instrument Cluster Audi A4 (8E) Instrument Cluster (8EC/8ED/8HE)
> GO TO: Adaptation
> Channel 061: CAN-Databus Comfort (Installation List)
> ...


Bringing this back from the dead, is there any possibilities of doing a similar procedure on an 11 Tiguan? i would like to do this for my summer tires.
thanks in advance.


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

gabster said:


> Bringing this back from the dead, is there any possibilities of doing a similar procedure on an 11 Tiguan? i would like to do this for my summer tires.
> thanks in advance.


Hey Gabster...yes, it's possible on the 11 Tiguan. Which model do you have? My old 11 SEL was changeable via viacom without having to do all the programming. Just find the DRL sub-section and turn it off.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

zcspec said:


> Hey Gabster...yes, it's possible on the 11 Tiguan. Which model do you have? My old 11 SEL was changeable via viacom without having to do all the programming. Just find the DRL sub-section and turn it off.


I have a 11 Tiguan SE+ (navi/pano)

Where would i find that? Thanks a lot for the help :thumbup: 

This are just my summer wheels and only going to be on for short periods of time anyways.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

gabster said:


> I have a 11 Tiguan SE+ (navi/pano)
> 
> Where would i find that? Thanks a lot for the help :thumbup:
> 
> This are just my summer wheels and only going to be on for short periods of time anyways.


BMP


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

I have 08 VW Rabbit/Golf so don't know if this will work on A3.You can try guys.

I turn off warning light on dash but there will be fault code because wrong coding.
This is no problem and car will operate ok.I try to find out how to disable this fault code for good.

19 - Can Gateway
07- Coding
Long Coding Helper
uncheck "tire pressure monitoring" under byte3 in bit0


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm so glad my 2012 doesn't use the same system! it can be reset with just the driver information system in the dash....


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

I did some more research on my 09 A3 and found disabling the sensor based TPMS is a piece of cake.

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2691325



> 2. Vag-Com - module 19 CAN Gateway -> Coding -> Long Coding helper -> Find and disable TPMS -> Do It -> Done
> Cycle Ignition
> 
> 3. Vag-Com - module 17 Instruments -> Coding -> Subtract 16 from your coding's first 4 digits (ie. if your coding number first digits are 2609, you should change them to 2593) -> Do it -> done.


My instrument coding changed from 17xx to 01xx and no more warning light or codes when scanned.


Another option is to configure a 2nd set of TMPS sensors that can be swapped with a vag-com very easily. I wish this info was spelled out in the user manual since almost everyone has winter and summer wheels.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/57706015/Vw-Tyre-Pressure-Monitoring-System-Eng


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Has anyone reenabled thier TPMS? Do you just put the original value back in with a Vag com?


----------

